# Millie



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone
Just waned to share my news.... and I hope nobody thinks I am horrible as I feel so guilty and have had an horrendous emotional few days making a decision.

I received a phone call on Saturday evening from the breeder who told me that Millie's coat wasnt developing any waves and she remained flat coated.... knowing that I wanted a wavy/curly coat (as I had raised questions when I went to see her).

Anyway to cut a long story short... we have now a new Millie  Its strange how things work out, but I have ended up with the pup I wanted in the first place so I am made up. The breeder had suggested the other Millie based on her personality.. and she was our 2nd choice.

I know in my heart that is the right decision, but I still feel terrible about the whole thing. The breeder has been great and has made me feel so much better about everything but I will always have a special place in my heart for Millie (1). 

Pictures to follow.... can start counting down the days to picking Millie up now.... roll on 10-11th August 

Hope I haven't offended or upset anyone with this thread, apologies if I so.

Tx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is Millie..... gorgeous hey


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I think it was really good of the breeder to make you aware of the facts before you took your pup home. She is absolutely gorgeous and such a sweet video! I bet you can't wait!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I think you have have to remember that a dog will be in your life for many, many years to come and you have to go with what is right for you. I'm sure that the first puppy will find a suitable loving home. 

Millie is really cute and it won't be long until she is home with her new family - enjoy.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you so much.... yes the breeder is fab, hoping to stay friends now. We were both curious to see if any waves appeared but no change so thats why she phoned me.

We are all so excited, not long to wait now..


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola started off with a pretty flat coat but she is now 14 weeks and getting tuftier! She sheds a little bit which makes me think she will be more like a cocker but I've noticed that some of the hairs she is shedding look like they have been crimped (very 80's!) so who knows! It will be interesting to see how she turns out! 

Make sure you get lots of early nights before your pup arrives! We had 2 nights of not much sleep then she settled down - I was a complete zombie that first week!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

PS. How old will she be when you get her? We got Lola at just under 8 weeks x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Tracey. That's brilliant news! No-one will think badly of you. It's very important you choose a puppy without any doubts attached. It's very important to me about the coat being wavy as we have allergies to consider. When we went to choose our puppy, the flatter-coated one was all over us, but I chose the wavier one, which made me feel bad for the other one as she was licking us and wagging her tail like mad! I even have a pic that looks like she is frowning in the background (thinking 'how come you got picked?), when we took a pic of our chosen one, which still makes me feel guilty! x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Skyesdog
She is 6 weeks old today.... we were going to pick her up about 15/16th aug (8 weeks) but we have decided and the breeder has agreed that we can pick her up the weekend before so around 11th aug.... its just easier for us at the weekend (the weekend after the breeder is going on holiday). I will be getting her vaccinations done and the breeder has kindly reduced the price accordingly which I thought was nice.

All your comments have helped...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats wonderful news and you shouldnt feel bad at all,millie is beautiful,looks like she is going to have a fantastic coat xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No don't feel bad, you had an idea of what you wanted and good on your breeder for being upfront about their thoughts on how the coats are developing. Everybody is happy and Millie 1 will find a lovely home too. 
Congratulations.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Tracey, we got Lola at exactly the same time for the similar reasons - our selection was delayed because we were ill and we ended up selecting her just over 7 weeks so we took her that same day as it was a 2.5 hr drive to breeder. Well, actually I was still ill so my husband and girls chose her! I hate that I missed out but we had lots of chats with the breeder and pics. I was worried that she might be too young to leave her mum but the breeder was brilliant and gave us all the options. She was absolutely fine in the end. 

Millie looks just like her but has the slightly darker coat of Lola's brother - so cute! 

My best buy was a little travel bag from pets at home for when I was on my own in the car with her. I also carried her around shops / to sports day etc in it when she was too young to leave at home and pre-vaccinations. She would just zonk out in it!! At 14 weeks she is already too big for it I think but it was worth having. 

Enjoy the clam before the storm!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is gorgeous. love the video  Try not to worry about the other pup, she will find good home. Your breeder sounds very responsible for letting you know and not just leaving it. Stop worrying and enjoy preparing for YOUR Millie's home coming!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

The breeder is fab. Millie (1) has now got new parents and so because the breeder is happy so am I. I will always think about Millie (1) no doubt but as a family we are so excited about our Millie.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope you've stopped stressing!! You've made the right decision, everyone has preferences be it ***, coat colour, coat type, lively, calm... And you need to choose what YOU want, not one thing wrong with that. Millie 1 will have a great family who will love her just as much.. And im sure she's none the wiser 
xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Millie 1 will have no idea you changed your mind all she will be interested in is her new family. Don't beat yourself up! It is essential to be 100% happy with your choice life is too short for what if's !


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I think you did the absolute right thing and your breeder was great to let you know, above all else you needed to be happy with your decision. Now Millie 1 has a new home , and your Millie is coming home to the family she was meant for!

Things are sometimes just meant to be!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you everyone 
can't wait for 2mo as we are going to see her... so excited


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah she's gorgeous - what a lovely puppy. We're picking up our first puppy on the 16th, so about the same time. Good luck with it all!!. I'm wondering if it's the same breeder.... are you near Cambridge?


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi BeckyP
No we are in Lancashire.... our breeder is in the Lake District.
We should have been picking our Millie up about the 16th but its easier for us to pick up the weekend before so 11th is the day.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

So exciting!!! Good luck.


----------

